# Goodbye my sweet Chance



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, how sad. Godspeed sweet Chance, and hugs to you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry.......RIP Chance!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Safe journey sweet Chance, you are dearly loved.

It is never easy, I hope these final hours together bring you peace.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry. Run free sweet Chance.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

You dear people bring tears to my eyes. Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart for your kind words.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry...RIP sweet Chance...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

It is so hard to say goodbye . . . you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Chance, may you spend eternity in ever-green pastures, with cool breezes, the warm sun on your back, and a refreshing stream to quench your thirst.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. 27 years is a wonderfully long life. She obviously knew love in your care.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

RIP Chance, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Chance, may you spend eternity in ever-green pastures, with cool breezes, the warm sun on your back, and a refreshing stream to quench your thirst.


Such a lovely thought. I couldn't wish any more for her. Thank you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Godspeed dear Chance.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, chance*

Rest in peace Dear Chance and TriplePines bless you for setting her free!
Chance, can you give my Snobear a ride when you see him?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry this day has come.
I hope it goes peacefully for Chance and you gain acceptance in the days to come. She has been with you a long time and was obviously well taken care of. this last act of love is the hardest of all, but a blessing to Chance. I remember some of your earlier threads where you mentioned she was having some problems. I have a 22 year old arab gelding so it hits me right in my heart.
Run free pretty girl. You were loved and cherished and I am sure you were a wonderful friend.

*Somewhere*
_Stanley Harrison_
Somewhere in time's own space
there must be some sweet pastured place
where creeks sing on and tall trees grow,
some paradise where horses go.
For by the love that guides my pen,
I know great horses live again.​


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Run free sweet Chance. You are in our prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Chance had such a long life. Ann said it more beautifully than I could ever say. I can just Chance at the bridge like she described.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I hope that you are ok. I am sure Chance is running free like the wind, with no pain and full of happiness.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
RIP sweet Chance.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rest peacefully Chance...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Have only just seen this - so sorry for your loss. Run free with the breeze Chance


----------

